# Is this from anxiety/fear?



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

So I'm in a weird situation right now. I've had anxiety for more than 5 months now and recently, I've been fearing schizophrenia. 2 days ago, I was trying to calm myself down and forget about the fear of it, but I thought of the symptoms and some were paranoia and delusions. I actually kind of made up some delusion examples, just out of curiosity, and one was about having a spider live inside me of me (I know, it's weird, but that's just my imagination). At first I thought "well that's pretty scary" and then I actually thought a bit about it and imagined what if it actually happened. I have a huge fear of spiders by the way. So now, I'm not actually scared of the spider actually being there, I'm just scared that I'm scared of it (I know it sounds confusing, but this fear of having a weird fear, is causing me more anxiety). It's not like I believe there's a spider, it's just that if I imagine it there, it scares me because my imagination just can be that creative. I'm scared of developing delusions so this does freak me out a bit. Is this paranoia, OCD, or just anxiety? Could it be depression? Thanks


----------



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I guess so. I mean I know it's impossible and everything, I just couldn't tell what this is. I mean mentally I would ask "What if its true?", and then scare myself like this: "Oh no, is this paranoia? Why am I actually fearing this?". I don't have OCD, but I've obsessed with this thought so much its starting to just "feel" true, and that scares me, yet I know it's impossible. I guess I'll wait for this "wave" of anxiety to pass


----------



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for the bump, but is there anyone else who might know what this could be?


----------

